# Any known issues with mixing Pursuit and Warrior?



## Dadnatron (Jul 24, 2017)

2 birds and 1 stone and all that.

2nd year Alfalfa/OG (60/40 maybe 70/30 I'm guessing)

Had some leafhopper pressure but cut it last Monday and bales were off by Friday. I can see some pigweed, which has been an issue every June/July and I'd like to spray for both Weeds and leafhoppers This coming weekend, (day 12 after cut if weather allows).

I don't see any issue "Identified" with mixing Pursuit and Warrior... but I want to make sure before I do. I'd like a single pass over the field this weekend, if possible.

The issue I run into is I see nothing saying anything one way or another on these two in a mix.

If OK... what would be your 'mixing' routine? I typically use 80/20, CLEAR, and then the herbicide. How would adding Warrior to it alter the order?

Thanks


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

"When organophosphate (such as Lorsban® insecticide) or carbamate insecticides are tank mixed with Pursuit, temporary injury may result to the treated crops."

Edit, google says Warrior is a pyrethroid family.


----------



## Dadnatron (Jul 24, 2017)

slowzuki...

Where did you find that information?

I've read through both the Warrior and Pursuit label many times without seeing it. ( I could have missed it, but I focused on the mixing parts pretty thoroughly.) And I STILL can't figure out where it is, so I will know what is going on.

And given Warrior is a pyrethroid... do you see any issues with mixing?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

That was on the BASF site, I was trying to find what was actually in Pursuit as our branding often different in Canada. I don’t know much of anything about insecticides, i ask my Apple growing friend those questions.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I have sprayed Pursuit and a pyrethroid insecticide together many times and no issues whatsoever.

Hayden


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

At a Growers meeting I once heard an agronomist say when he is spraying Pursuit on straight Alfalfa or soybeans he would not hesitate to mix the insecticide with but when he is spraying Pursuit on mixed hay , Alfalfa / Orchard Grass mix he would not mix the insecticide with or any other thing for that matter.


----------



## Dadnatron (Jul 24, 2017)

I appreciate your help.

Since I remained decidedly confused, I contacted the local extension agent, who says it should be fine.

I also sent in a question directly to BASF... I'll post a reply should they deign to respond.


----------

